# Interview tips



## Betsy74 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi all
I've got an interview for my ideal job so fingers crossed. It's not for a month yet so plenty of time to fret/prepare!

Everything I read talks about NZ being much more relaxed around interviews etc so would appreciate any advice tips thoughts as I prepare. It's a senior management position in a DHB. I'm very comfortable in an interview situation so it's the NZ specifics/differences I'm after.

The interview will be via teleconference so I'm also looking for a location to do it from as I don't have the facility at home or work!

Many thanks
B


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Good luck!

Let the potential employer make the arrangements for teleconference. Just tell them your address and they should be able to sort something out nearby and send you an email to tell you where and when. Shouldn't be for you to arrange.
Same happened to me. I was in Preston, NW England and my now NZ employer wanted to carry out a teleconference interview so I told them the area I lived and after a few days they got back to me with a venue in Blackburn around 30 mins away from home.
It all went well as they offered me a job the next day !
It's very strange as there's a couple of seconds delay between speaking and hearing so bear that in mind.

Working life in general is much more relaxed here. In the UK I always wore shirt, tie, pants, shoes to work - sometimes a suit if I had a meeting to attend. Hardly anyone wears ties here. Just an open collared shirt and maybe pants/shoes but more often than not dark jeans. Friday is always dress down day - wear what you want and if the Friday is a public holiday then dress down day is Thursday.
Can't see it being any different for a lady, mind you we have "work" clothing with the company name stitched on the front so everybody looks the same Mon-Thurs anyway.


----------

